# Pictures...



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

What the car will look like with the new wheels..









Colormatched in MSPAINT
















Can you spot my MODZ IN MSPAINT








Enjoy....ha ha aha


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

i see shaved-ness, all red tails, french fogs... and HID's








those wheels look tits on there


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Pictures... (diive4sho)*

thanks...


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Pictures... (diive4sho)*

How are you going to get the gas in the tank


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Pictures... (OLD-GTI)*

my car runs on blinker fluid


----------



## ckpepper02 (Feb 7, 2006)

how do you plan on slamming the AR? I heard that if you use the number1 settig too much or if you do the VAGCom suspension mod that it leads to air bag failure.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (ckpepper02)*

I have the car 402'd 25mm lower than stock....and I'm waiting on that premature failure...


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

yo my front end defenitely settled after show'n go.
It's 9:30 right now. My wheels should be here in time for me to get home, put them on and get to my first inspection by 11. Then it's time to GOLF. The work will be here tomorrow







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

sweet....
So it's:
Wheels arrive
You put them on
You take pics
Post them for me
Inspection at 11
GOLF
Work


----------

